# Partner App Update today



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone know where we can find a list of fixes?


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

They never make it available. It's been updated once a week for the last three weeks or more. No change log.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't expect to ever get one, either. I'm sure it's all trade secret.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Don't expect to ever get one, either. I'm sure it's all trade secret.


lol everything cant be a trade secret,because some of the changes we'll see.........
like when they finally add spotify so my rating wont get dinged


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> lol everything cant be a trade secret,because some of the changes we'll see.........
> like when they finally add spotify so my rating wont get dinged


..dinged if you do, dinged if you don't, they say...


----------

